# uber has defeated me



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment. 

As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work. 

I have come to the conclusion they beat me. But sad part is I let them beat me so I am not blaming anyone besides myself with the exception that I still hold that Santander has a legal obligation to protect me from the 600 lb gorilla that is uber. Which santander has failed me. 

So I will go back to uber so I don't lose my ride. It is only my time I am losing and my soul I am selling but that is the price you pay when you dance with the travis, er devil. Sorry slip of the tounge there.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that happened man.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I know how you feel, I quit a nice 30k a year job to drive for uber, (I bought all the kool aid) these rate cuts make uber a 16k a year job with outrageous expenses.
I have 2 job interviews this week. the "good job" is 20k a year. Hope I get it, it is something I have always wanted to do, close to the house and a job I can do till I'm 70 (provided nothing breaks)

For now I have to drive but only on the guarantee weekends and I hear rumors that ends this weekend.

I am so pissed off at Uber. at 55 I thought I was getting in on a great startup that was badly needed in Columbus Ohio.
I only needed 5 decent years.

Now I feel like I did when I was sucked into a MLM scam.

Luckily for Uber my wife can handle the bills.
With all the immigrants they have hired and even some citizen's lives they have ruined.
If an Uber office has a driver show up and go postal I will not be surprised.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Your not defeated, just pay attention and work only the great hours, make up a spread sheet, keep track of times, area and fares. Never drive when it doesn't pay.

Example here in Columbus Friday and Saturday night (drunk shift 7pm-3am) pays, early morning airport runs pay.
Airport runs here are 4am-6am. Do not work past 6am. Do not start earlier then 4am.
Took me 3 weeks to learn that (I'm slow)

Do not pay attention to the summary, learn/find your own groove that works best for you. Expect change, I use to donate 2 hours a week to a different area just to find hot spot that no other driver knew about. They don't last long but they are always out there.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

jsixis said:


> Luckily for Uber my wife can handle the bills.
> With all the immigrants they have hired and even some citizen's lives they have ruined.
> If an Uber office has a driver show up and go postal I will not be surprised.


Lucky UBER indeed.
Immigrants can't be citizens?
Take a deep breath man! Perhaps an edit and deletion too!


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone who quit a real job to drive for Uber deserves everything that comes their way.


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

jsixis said:


> I know how you feel, I quit a nice 30k a year job to drive for uber, (I bought all the kool aid) these rate cuts make uber a 16k a year job with outrageous expenses.
> I have 2 job interviews this week. the "good job" is 20k a year. Hope I get it, it is something I have always wanted to do, close to the house and a job I can do till I'm 70 (provided nothing breaks)
> 
> For now I have to drive but only on the guarantee weekends and I hear rumors that ends this weekend.
> ...


20k a year is good for u?? Are you serious???


----------



## AmberLamps (Oct 29, 2014)

Haha yea i was wondering about thta as well. How can you live on 20k/yr? That has to be below poverty level.


----------



## The Madd Uber Driver (Jan 11, 2015)

He must live in a country town with one stop light


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment.
> 
> As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work.
> 
> ...


You're certainly not in an enviable position, but try not to feel defeated. Do exactly what you said and work just enough to cover your car, insurance and gas (hopefully that's doable). You're working off your car...don't think of it as anything more.

Any time on these forums will make it apparently obvious that you're not alone in feeling discouraged. I'm feeling discouraged now too after having the worst Friday night since doing this gig. I guess I can go back to Lowe's and make the same or worse...or I can come to terms with the new rates and readjust my expectations. Unfortunately, that's exactly what Uber wants, which is the part of this that stings the most.

Do what you gotta do...no more...and look for other opportunities that will break the chains of Uber.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment.
> 
> As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work.
> 
> ...


Give it back, file bankruptcy, go to work using Lyft. Problem solved.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Just continue to work but don't fear deactivation. Print high quality cards with your information on it. Cultivate clients that will call you for anything. And be willing to do anything...for money. LOL.

Once I realized Uber (and Lyft) didn't care about me, I ceased caring about them. I use them to build a separate business.

Fact is, most cabbies these people meet despise them. They are the "Get off my lawn" old ******s that enabled Uber and Lyft to capture market share from them. Most people are surprised at meeting someone that isn't an asshole like most Taxi Drivers and will ask for your information. Give it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

jsixis said:


> If an Uber office has a driver show up and go postal I will not be surprised.


I believe this is actually a very big concern for Fuber. Never been to one of their offices but I have heard that they make getting in very difficult. Not that I'm recommending that anyone go "postal" on them but I think when you treat "partners" the way Fuber has.....it is risky.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I believe this is actually a very big concern for Fuber. Never been to one of their offices but I have heard that they make getting in very difficult. Not that I'm recommending that anyone go "postal" on them but I think when you treat "partners" the way Fuber has.....it is risky.


I'm surprised it hasn't already happened, the office in NYC you can just walk in.
But there aren't as many disgruntled drivers in NYC as the rest of the country from what I see here.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

$2.15 a mile in NYC! My rates are $0.95. They got nothing to beef about.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> $2.15 a mile in NYC! My rates are $0.95. They got nothing to beef about.


You guys are always jealous, New York is legal, with TLC plates and insurance. You have much less overhead. Stop your crying.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How much do you have to fork out to just start driving for UberX in New York City. And ongoing costs?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How much do you have to fork out to just start driving for UberX in New York City. And ongoing costs?


I wouldn't waste my time with uber x. Suv or nothing, Insurance, 5 to 10 thousand depending on your drivers license, fee's for TLC, car washes, gas, garage space etc.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Anyone who quit a real job to drive for Uber deserves everything that comes their way.


POST # 6 / @AmberLamps : ♤♡♢♧ That is
HARSH & UNCALLED FOR ..."ROOKIE"!
Your schadenfreude flag is flying.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> You're certainly not in an enviable position, but try not to feel defeated. Do exactly what you said and work just enough to cover your car, insurance and gas (hopefully that's doable). You're working off your car...don't think of it as anything more.
> 
> Any time on these forums will make it apparently obvious that you're not alone in feeling discouraged. I'm feeling discouraged now too after having the worst Friday night since doing this gig. I guess I can go back to Lowe's and make the same or worse...or I can come to terms with the new rates and readjust my expectations. Unfortunately, that's exactly what Uber wants, which is the part of this that stings the most.
> 
> Do what you gotta do...no more...and look for other opportunities that will break the chains of Uber.


POST # 10 / @ChrisInABQ : ♤♡♢♧ Thank you 
for adding a positive, conciliatory note to this
thread.
□ □ □ □ □ As opposed to the proliferation
of Snarky Millenial ******bags engaging
in mental masturbation!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't already happened, the office in NYC you can just walk in.
> But there aren't as many disgruntled drivers in NYC as the rest of the country from what I see here.


Really, you are sorely mistaken, there is tons of uber drivers pissed off, but walking into any uber office and going postal on some young college grad just working there trying to pay his/her bills, then you are in serious need of help. The CSR are in the same boat as the uber drivers. They the ones that have to deal with the frustrated drivers every day all day, while TK and his buddies are flying around in private jets, and sailing on private yachts.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Really, you are sorely mistaken, there is tons of uber drivers pissed off, but walking into any uber office and going postal on some young college grad just working there trying to pay his/her bills, then you are in serious need of help. The CSR are in the same boat as the uber drivers. They the ones that have to deal with the frustrated drivers every day all day, while TK and his buddies are flying around in private jets, and sailing on private yachts.


Well, I don't see much pissing and moaning at the New York section here.
And someone who's going to go postal can't get to TK, and won't give a shit if it's some " college kids".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Because the uber drivers that have been screwed "not the fresh meat that was recently put on after the rate cuts, that has no clue about the rate cuts and think this is the norm", know that complaining or staging protests has no effect on uber and it's operation, as they keep adding more unsuspecting uninformed and uneducated fresh meat, see my quote above. And like I said, these young college grads working in the office take their orders from the TK's of uber upper management, thinking something would change by walking in there and acting tough will change things, another thing some uneducated buffoon would try to do. .


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because the uber drivers that have been screwed "not the fresh meat that was recently put on after the rate cuts, that has no clue about the rate cuts and think this is the norm", know that complaining or staging protests has no effect on uber and it's operation, see my quote above. And like I said, this young college grads working in the office take their orders from the TK's of uber upper management.


Actually, a demonstration at Jackson Avenue, did make Uber back down, about a year ago ?
And someone who's gonna go crazy will lash out at whoever they can at uber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Actually, a demonstration at Jackson Avenue, did make Uber back down, about a year ago ?


Back down from what, having uber SUV drivers not beign forced to dispatch uberx fares, uber could care less, they gave the suv drivers a big stick in the rear end without the lube by starting uberxl, how did that work out for the uneducated uber SUV drivers. And what's with the clown "racist" Al Sharpton avatar.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Back down from what, having uber SUV drivers not beign forced to dispatch uberx fares, uber could care less, they have the suv drivers a big stock in the rear end without the lube by stating uberxl, how did that work out for the uneducated uber SUV drivers.


I have to agree with you there.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I know how you feel, I quit a nice 30k a year job to drive for uber, (I bought all the kool aid) these rate cuts make uber a 16k a year job with outrageous expenses.
> I have 2 job interviews this week. the "good job" is 20k a year. Hope I get it, it is something I have always wanted to do, close to the house and a job I can do till I'm 70 (provided nothing breaks)
> 
> For now I have to drive but only on the guarantee weekends and I hear rumors that ends this weekend.
> ...


I was reading up until the word 'immigrants' and I stopped reading your post. Problem is not immigrants. This job requires no skill and has no barrier to entry. Now that you blame immigrants, go back to watch fox tv.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

People here who like to play the race card need to understand, without those immigrants there would be no such thing as Taxi, heck there would be no America, unless you are native Indian then you are also an immigrant.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I was reading up until the word 'immigrants' and I stopped reading your post. Problem is not immigrants. This job requires no skill and has no barrier to entry. Now that you blame immigrants, go back to watch fox tv.


Aw, you invalidated whatever argument you had by being so so "overly sensitive" you CNBC viewer. Immigrants have, traditionally, taken up low paying jobs in America. I think you did the knee-jerk left-wing CNN thing even though the word "illegal" was never mentioned.

Back to your NPR!


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

jsixis said:


> Your not defeated, just pay attention and work only the great hours, make up a spread sheet, keep track of times, area and fares. Never drive when it doesn't pay.
> 
> Example here in Columbus Friday and Saturday night (drunk shift 7pm-3am) pays, early morning airport runs pay.
> Airport runs here are 4am-6am. Do not work past 6am. Do not start earlier then 4am.
> ...


You make some good points. One example of strategy I had a ride Fri evening that put me at UCLA college at 2pm, the height of the bar closing surge. Instead of staying there and getting cross campus short runs at $4 a pop, I hurried back to the Sunset strip where I got an UberXL ride at 3.6X surge. The 20min hour ride rate was $95 & I pocketed $67. Lesson in point, know your area and know the surge times and you'll be fine.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

jsixis said:


> I know how you feel, I quit a nice 30k a year job to drive for uber, (I bought all the kool aid) these rate cuts make uber a 16k a year job with outrageous expenses.
> I have 2 job interviews this week. the "good job" is 20k a year. Hope I get it, it is something I have always wanted to do, close to the house and a job I can do till I'm 70 (provided nothing breaks)
> 
> For now I have to drive but only on the guarantee weekends and I hear rumors that ends this weekend.
> ...


...your story needs to go the Chi1 cabby. He has press connections that might find this a appealing story.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 10 / @ChrisInABQ : ♤♡♢♧ Thank you
> for adding a positive, conciliatory note to this
> thread.
> □ □ □ □ □ As opposed to the proliferation
> ...


....love it. Art from the lips...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I believe this is actually a very big concern for Fuber. Never been to one of their offices but I have heard that they make getting in very difficult. Not that I'm recommending that anyone go "postal" on them but I think when you treat "partners" the way Fuber has.....it is risky.


The Uber offices that I am aware of do not offer easy access. A sure sign that Uber's guilty "conscience" is concerned about reaping the harvest from the seeds of exploitation, dishonesty and arrogance that it has sown.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment.
> 
> As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work.
> 
> ...


I can respect that. At least you accept responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

The Madd Uber Driver said:


> He must live in a country town with one stop light


and drive 5 hours to the closest city to drive for uber.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment.
> 
> As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work.
> 
> ...


File a complaint with your state's Attorney General stating that the 2 of them have conspired to put you in to a position that you can not get out off. Say that the 2 of them committed a fraudulent transaction when you entered the lease. If nothing else it gets an investigation started in to the practices of these 2.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> Anyone who quit a real job to drive for Uber deserves everything that comes their way.


lmaaoooo. That's so mean but in some ways true. This is not meant to be a full time job. I can't wait until I get a part-time job to go back to nights and weekend. Have an appointment with a temp agency Wednesday. I really can't wait for my business to get going. My days with Uber are numbered. Thank God!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> I have yet to agree to the price cut from Jan 9 I have not worked since then. I have a full time job so no uber is not my only source of income. I work a 7 day on 7 day off schedule which makes me unable to uber on my work week. I have no obligation on my off week so I have been working just enough to cover my uber car lease payment.
> 
> As much as I want to kiss uber goodbye I have come to the realization I can't. My job only pays so much and without a second job I do not have the ability to purchase a replacement vehicle and with my screwed up work schedule I am struggling to find side work.
> 
> ...


You poor bastards that got suckered into leases don't have a choice. You must work for shit for pay to pay that monthly NUT. Uber's got you by the short hairs and you are now a full blown SLAVE to the payment.


----------

